

Happy New Year! - RuchitGarg

May this new year brings you new customers, achieve break even, bring opportunity for successful exit and all that you wish for yourself, your family, your project and everyone around.<p>Happy New year!
======
villagefool
Everybody is waiting for 2012, and eventually all they'll get is 2011s

~~~
nvk
LOL

------
jayliew
May your CAC be low, your LTV be large, and your viral coefficient > 1.0 !

\- from Silicon Valley

~~~
araneae
>and your viral coefficient > 1.0 !

Unless you're an epidemiologist, and then let your R0 be < 1.

------
nvk
Happy New Year!

Wishing you all the best in 2012.

From Toronto :)

~~~
Pedrom
Happy New Year from Toronto too! :)

------
foxit
May 2012 be a decided step further away from the Lost Decade, in more than
time.

------
Andrew_Quentin
Happy new year from England!

~~~
pingswept
Happy new year from Boston, but we celebrated in UTC because all our friends
have babies and don't want to stay up past 9!

------
klaut
Happy new year from edinburgh, scotland :)

------
LoneWolf
Happy new year and good luck for 2012 from Portugal

------
Flavius
Happy New Year from Cluj-Napoca, Romania!

------
adrianbye
Happy new year from tasmania, australia

------
nsgf
Happy New Year from (bankrupt) Greece!

~~~
ritonlajoie
Well, sorry about that :)

------
WesleyJohnson
Happy New Year from Florida! Hope everyone does big things in 2012 and keeps
HN full of great news.

------
rtra
Happy New Year from Portugal.

~~~
zerostar07
Happy new orbital period from Greece

------
ingvars
Happy New Year! From Estonia.

------
miles_matthias
Happy New Year from Omaha and Boulder!

------
siculars
Happy New Year from New York City!

~~~
dholowiski
In 3 hours

------
ftwinnovations
Happy New Year from Los Angeles, SF's less techy but more attractive big
brother!

------
thdn
Happy New Year from Bolivia !!

------
odddogmedia
Happy New Year from Seattle!!

------
tmartiro
Happy New Year from Armenia!

------
nphase
Happy New Year from Chicago!

------
jasondrowley
Happy New Year from Chicago!

------
uurayan
Happy New Year from Hawaii! (not 2012 yet, but will be out and about then)

------
tansey
Happy New Year from DC!

~~~
AznHisoka
Same to you

------
olh
Just to represent: happy new year from Brazil.

------
jervisfm
Happy new year from Tanzania in east africa !

------
maheshsharma
Happy New Year from Boston! (and Pune,India!)

------
srl
Happy new year from CENSORED. (East coast.)

------
marcamillion
Happy New Year from Jamaica via Cayman :)

------
stfu
Happy New Year from the Internets!

------
technogeek00
Happy New Year from Las Vegas!

------
anjonr
Happy New Year From Minnesota!

~~~
srik
and North Dakota

------
harichinnan
Happy new year from Houston.

------
dre_lesa
Happy new year from Zambia!!

------
ritonlajoie
Happy new year from Paris !

------
ssapkota
Happy New Year from Nepal!

------
slehars
Happy New year :)

------
GutenYe
Happy New Year!

------
GUSHY0202
happy new year from Chicago.

------
binarydreams
happy new year :)

